# Workshop countertop suggestions



## dtsmith (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm looking for some suggestions for what to use as a workshop countertop. I'm installing a 10' section of metal cabinets in my shop and need something for the top. My initial thought was to buy a pre-manufactured laminate top from one of the BORGs, however, I don't care for the bull-nose front edge that all of them have. I don't think I want to go with a solid hardwood workbench top at this time, so I'm leaning towards something made from sheet goods. Now I'm thinking about two sheets of 3/4 ply laminated together to give a 1.5 inch top, edge banded with hardwood and possibly laminated on top. How have people approached benchtops in their shops?


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

The double 3/4" plywood is a good choice. I wouldn't laminate a top on it, I would put a changable piece of masonite on it and screw it down. Norm from the New Yankee workshop had a show featuring his work bench top.

Makes good sense, once you tear up the masonite, just unscrew it and flip it over, or put a new piece down.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Double 3/4" ply is a great choice. The masonite idea is a good one too…


----------



## Dyidawg (Feb 24, 2010)

I have one of the prefab tops on mine and it works great. On the project cart I'm planing to build I'm going to use MDF and hardboard.


----------



## tblank (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been using dbl 3/4 top with masonite contact cemented down. I like the thought of no metal fasteners that I might hit with a chisel or something. To take off I just use a heat gun and a wonder bar to pry up. The hardwood edge banding is crucial. The banding stands proud until the masonite is installed and flushes out.


----------



## tsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

I came into two 72in workbenches that are built with 2×6s. I added a @30×72in sheet of 3/4 ply to that. Screwed it, filled it, sanded it and polyed it. Then because I (at this time) can get large sheets of cardboard I cover the top. Every year or less I replace the cardboard. Works great.


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

I used 3/4 ply and 3/4 MDF on that. That was at my last home. If I did it again, I'd do the same with 1/4" hardboard on top of that. Or two sheets of 3/4" ply with 1/4 hardboard on top.

Another option is yellow pine or fir construction lumber laminated…like a bench top.

-Rocko


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I use 2"X6" covered with Masonite (hardboard).


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I like the 3/4" ply with 3/4" melamine on top. The melamine is great for gluing and finishing on. It stays nice and flat and is waterproof. I do all of my gluing on it, when the glue dries it just flakes off the surface with a scraper. Finishes clean up with proper solvent. 
HD sells 4'x8' sheets for around $30.

Lisa


----------



## dtsmith (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Here's a picture of the almost finished product.










I went with the 3/4" ply laminated to 1.5" topped with hardboard and trimmed with oak. I'd like to put some sort of finish on it to give it some additional durability. Is there any reason I shouldn't use poly?


----------



## dtsmith (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmmm … first time posting a picture. It appears to have been cropped on the right side. What is the best size to use for photos?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I use bamboo flooring for the top of my workbench. I think it makes an incredibly good work surface.


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

You might want to check out your local restore. They are associated with habitat for Humanity. Our local store has lots of laminated material. I guess you have your's, but for others, it is very cheap in price.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the plywood/masonite on my benches. I put three coats of poly and now I keep it waxed with J&J paste wax. Paint, glue etc just wipe off. Even CA. And I think it makes the shop smell good to boot.

BTW that is a very nice set on cabinets. Rand


----------

